# Polygraph test help



## bigbench600 (Nov 20, 2005)

Guys I am preparing to take a polygraph test to be a corrections officer. I am a nervous person anyways, is there anything I can take before the test to keep me calm, or is there a way to beat the test? thanks


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 20, 2005)

bigbench600 said:
			
		

> Guys I am preparing to take a polygraph test to be a corrections officer. I am a nervous person anyways, is there anything I can take before the test to keep me calm, or is there a way to beat the test? thanks



Traditionally, people cheated polygraphs in various ways, such as by putting antiperspirant on their fingertips to fool perspiration detectors, by putting tacks in their shoes allowing them to create variance at will in tests, by biting their tongues or cheeks or by using sedatives.

http://www.americanfreepress.net/Censored/30_New_Infallible_Lie_Detecto.htm


----------



## stealthmeister (Nov 20, 2005)

I think they compare baseline questions to response to questions of interest.  From various underground books that I had long ago (Poor Man's James Bond, etc.)...supposedly if you react strongly even to baseline questions like what is your name, address, etc. then relax when bigger questions are given, it messes up the test. Pinch yourself or make something hurt (tack in your shoe was the classic thing in the books) during easy questions and your increased heart rate, sweat, etc. are picked up during baseline questions too. That may well all be a bunch of bullshit though.

As for drugs, things like beta-blockers (propanolol, metoprolol, atenolol) or even central alpha 2 agonists like clonidine will decrease response to - or reduce outflow (epinephrine, norepinephrine, etc) from - the sympathetic nervous system and thus keep your heart rate, sweating, etc. down. Clonidine would likely be best, but can also drop your blood pressure, make you a bit sedated, etc.  Things that just relax you, like benzodiazepines (valium, xanax, ativan) may make you seem less nervous too, but wouldn't control sympathetic outflow as well and may make you a bit groggy for the rest of the interview.

Just some thoughts.
Stealth


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 20, 2005)

ooo...Department of Corrections.  I dated a LT CO for many many years....he was also on the riot squad. 

 Good luck bigbench


----------



## bigbench600 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I have heard of different things people have tried, but didnt know if they really work. I for one, done believe in the polygraph. If it was such a great tool to use, then why doesnt every state have it in the court rooms. I just cant see how it can work one someone that has health problems or in my case, a nervous person. I have heard of the machine giving a false reading even when they ask your name. I might try to get some valiums to keep me calm, or maybe try to find some clonidine. I dont see where any of our sources carry those, so I will try to find them other places. I have heard of people putting ben gay on their arms pits. I dont know, I will try something, maybe I can get the machine to come out decisive.  anyways, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 20, 2005)

may as well just face the music bro.....if you've done something in your past you're not proud of, its something to learn from and deal with it.......


----------



## bigbench600 (Nov 20, 2005)

Yea, there are plenty of things I am not proud of.  I did some things in my past that should have put me in jail for a while. Luckily I had a good lawyer, and only got a misdemeaner conviction from it. That was is 99. I havent done anything since. I dont drink, smoke, do any hard drugs except for roids, but nothing real serious. I just wish I could erase my past. I went back to school to try and better myself, but ended up getting into debt and hurting myself with all the bills. Oh well I guess I can face the music. Its just pretty bad, that what I did in my past can reflect on the future. Its no wonder these convicts cant stay out of jail. They cant get jobs because of their past, and no one will give them a chance. Oh well, thats life I guess.


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 20, 2005)

yeah...go face the music. you have to...just stay calm. and answer the questions..thats all you can do..you are who you are and that is it you cant do anything about it..u may not be proud of who you once were but one actions does not define who you are..youll be fine..just be honest and dont lie...and stay calm..i dont think they are there to try and get u for somthing..youll be fine...goodluck bigbench. hope everything works out man


----------



## tee (Nov 21, 2005)

First off, polygraphs do not work...unless your on the Jerry Springer show. You can go in and be completely honest and it may say you lied. You may lie and it will say your honest. In a nut shell, they compare your responses to irrevelant questions to relevant ones. There is many sites you can use to learn to beat it. If you want to pay some money, you can go to http://www.polygraph.com/. I can guarantee you will beat it if you practice his techniques a little. I have had numerous people I know utilize this site and all passed their polys. If you dont want to pay money, you can search google and come up with free sites and boards that will tell you the info you need. It just takes some poking around.


----------



## ben johnson (Nov 21, 2005)

corrections, hmmm, good luck ...


----------



## stealthmeister (Nov 27, 2005)

bigbench600 said:
			
		

> Guys I am preparing to take a polygraph test to be a corrections officer. I am a nervous person anyways, is there anything I can take before the test to keep me calm, or is there a way to beat the test? thanks


Had the polygraph / interview yet? Did you use anything for it? How did it go?


----------

